# Paw, Carpet Licking and Scratching Herself and Carpet-Need Input



## Seamus' Mom (Feb 23, 2008)

My dog obsessively licks the carpet when he has a stomach ache or indigestion. He'll also sometimes try to eat grass, hair or dirt during these periods. When it starts, I give him a Pepcid AC (suggested by the vet) and usually within 30 minutes or so, he's fine.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Seamujs's Mom*

Seamus's Mom:

Thanks so much!! Our vet suggested we give Smooch a pepcid for 2 weeks and see if things improved and it didn't at all. 

She doesn't seem to be upset to her stomach at all. Thanks anyway!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Seamus' Mom said:


> My dog obsessively licks the carpet when he has a stomach ache or indigestion. He'll also sometimes try to eat grass, hair or dirt during these periods. When it starts, I give him a Pepcid AC (suggested by the vet) and usually within 30 minutes or so, he's fine.


Yikes, my first thought was bloat!


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

My money would be on allergies, switch food (to like a grain free or a really high quality) and see if it slows down


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks Ladies.*

Kimm it couldn't be bloat as she's been doing this for years.

Amy: Will look into the grain free food.


----------

